#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Genuine VS Fake Personalities!

## Moana

*Hi Huns!* :love: 

Being genuine is the most beautiful thing about a persons personality , being straight forward is a type of being genuine in character but it is often mistaken by few as being '' RUDE''

*According to me..*


*What A genuine person does is he/she respects everyone whether its a CEO or a Janitor.* 



*A fake person respects only people with the higher positions and who benefit only them*



*Genuine people aren't attention seekers, Fake people are desperate attention seekers!*
*​*


*Genuine characters don't show off Fake do!*


*These are my points to find out who a genuine personality and a fake one! DO YOU AGREE WITH MY ABOVE POINTS? IF you don't share us your thoughts kindly!* :Smile:

----------


## Lorraine

> *Hi Huns!*
> 
> Being genuine is the most beautiful thing about a persons personality , being straight forward is a type of being genuine in character but it is often mistaken by few as being '' RUDE''
> 
> *According to me..*
> 
> 
> *What A genuine person does is he/she respects everyone whether its a CEO or a Janitor.* 
> 
> ...


Oh!Wonderful topic not only these but also the fake person always tend to become good by criticising others while the genuine one admires and praise others. And fake people are always a gossip while the Genuines speak openly. 
So we can easily identify fake people and never give them a chance.

----------


## Wondergirl

> *Hi Huns!*
> 
> Being genuine is the most beautiful thing about a persons personality , being straight forward is a type of being genuine in character but it is often mistaken by few as being '' RUDE''
> 
> *According to me..*
> 
> 
> *What A genuine person does is he/she respects everyone whether its a CEO or a Janitor.* 
> 
> ...


Great topic you have discussed with us . :Thumbs: 
Some major different helps to find out who are the genuine people & fake people.
*Genuine people* 
They respect everyone 
they admire others & often praise others 
They express their opinions openly 
They're nice & helpful most of the time .
they don't brag 
They don't try do make people like them.
They always try their best to live up their Promises 

*Fake People* 
They only respect people with power 
they criticize others to make themselves look great 
They gossip lot 
They're only when nice when they have hidden agenda 
They show off all the time 
They try to make People like them 
They make commitments easily ,but seldom keep them .

----------


## Adiza

> *Hi Huns!*
> 
> Being genuine is the most beautiful thing about a persons personality , being straight forward is a type of being genuine in character but it is often mistaken by few as being '' RUDE''
> 
> *According to me..*
> 
> 
> *What A genuine person does is he/she respects everyone whether its a CEO or a Janitor.* 
> 
> ...


Agree with you. Being genuine can hurt others in some instances. But it will give you peace. You will respect your self for being genuine.

----------


## Moana

> Oh!Wonderful topic not only these but also the fake person always tend to become good by criticising others while the genuine one admires and praise others. And fake people are always a gossip while the Genuines speak openly. 
> So we can easily identify fake people and never give them a chance.


Hi there!

Yeah your points are right  :Smile:  Criticising and talking behind a persons back is the worst character of a person just as you said

----------


## Moana

> Great topic you have discussed with us .
> Some major different helps to fin out who are the genuine people & fake people.
> *Genuine people* 
> They respect everyone 
> they admire others & often praise others 
> They express their opinions openly 
> They're nice & helpful most of the time .
> they don't brag 
> They don't try do make people like them.
> ...



Hi wondergirl!

Thanks for sharing us these points I totally agree with whatever you said. MAINLY '' FAKE PEOPLE RESPECT PEOPLE ONLY WITH POWER'' this is the best :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

> Agree with you. Being genuine can hurt others in some instances. But it will give you peace. You will respect your self for being genuine.


yea true that Adiza, speaking from the heart would be the best character a person could ever show up.

----------


## Bhavya

> Agree with you. Being genuine can hurt others in some instances. But it will give you peace. You will respect your self for being genuine.


Totally agree with you.Truth is always bitter like medicine but it solves the problem then and there rather than making it worst

----------


## Bhavya

> Oh!Wonderful topic not only these but also the fake person always tend to become good by criticising others while the genuine one admires and praise others. And fake people are always a gossip while the Genuines speak openly. 
> So we can easily identify fake people and never give them a chance.


Yes Lorraine, Fake people find flaws in others and criticize it. Genuine people find the good in others, also admire and appreciate them.

----------


## Bhavya

> Great topic you have discussed with us .
> Some major different helps to find out who are the genuine people & fake people.
> *Genuine people* 
> They respect everyone 
> they admire others & often praise others 
> They express their opinions openly 
> They're nice & helpful most of the time .
> they don't brag 
> They don't try do make people like them.
> ...


Thanks for sharing these differences between fake and genuine people. It's help to identify the difference between people. And I believe being genuine to ourselves always protect us from all the odds. It's act like a protecting wall in our life.

----------

